# Cystoscopy W/Stone Extraction via basket



## rhimick (Sep 29, 2011)

The description of 52352, and 52320 are very difficult to distinguish between. The doctor dictates that he removed a ureteral calculi. The ureteroscope was introduced alongside a guide wire into the ureter where the stones were removed by basket extraction. Code 52352 indicate that the physician passes the stone basket through an endoscope, in this case would 52320 be the most appropriate code?


----------

